# New guy Salmon Arm



## Shoprat (Dec 17, 2022)

Finally got through the registration process. For what every reason my network wouldn’t let things happen......... but hey! Finally here!.  Retired cabinet shop guy with a metal interest. Living near Salmon Arm, enjoying shop day, 6 days a week. Presently learning how to make my Hass tl1 walk and talk..


----------



## 140mower (Dec 17, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## whydontu (Dec 17, 2022)

Welcome from Richmond!


----------



## Chip Maker (Dec 17, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 17, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 17, 2022)

Welcome from Stittsville ON


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 17, 2022)

Ho Ho Ho from the Island.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 17, 2022)

welcome


----------



## Crankit (Dec 17, 2022)

Welcome from Salmon Arm!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 18, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Hruul (Dec 18, 2022)

Welcome from Regina, SK.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 18, 2022)

Welcome from eastern SK


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 19, 2022)

Welcome from the village of Lyn, in eastern Ontario.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Dec 19, 2022)

Welcome from SW Ontario.


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 19, 2022)

Welcome from the Island


----------



## ringground (Dec 22, 2022)

Shoprat said:


> Finally got through the registration process. For what every reason my network wouldn’t let things happen......... but hey! Finally here!.  Retired cabinet shop guy with a metal interest. Living near Salmon Arm, enjoying shop day, 6 days a week. Presently learning how to make my Hass tl1 walk and talk..


hi welcome from salmon arm name is pat


----------

